# 50 Amp Vs 30 Amp



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi, All -

I got my spot for the Bristol Spring Race (with full hookups!). Thanks to all the folks that helped with my decision.

However, while I was booking the spot, I was told that they only had "50 AMP Power" and that might be an issue with a travel trailer.

For the life of me (maybe too much eggnog?!), I can't remember if it actually IS an issue. I think the plug size is the same, which would also mean being ok with our Sydney. I don't have to get some kind of adapter, do I?

Thanks for helping with my brain cramp this morning!!

go6car


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If all they have is 50 amp, then yes, you will need a 50 to 30 adapter.

The cord on your Sydney should be a 3 prong 30 amp, and 50 is a 4 prong plug.

Any camping supply store should have them, including some Walmart's.....


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Yep, I bought one in Jax two weeks ago at a Camp World. They had a $19 one and a $21 one.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

sunnybrook29 said:


> Yep, I bought one in Jax two weeks ago at a Camp World. They had a $19 one and a $21 one.


What was the difference, besides two bucks?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ftwildernessguy said:


> Yep, I bought one in Jax two weeks ago at a Camp World. They had a $19 one and a $21 one.


What was the difference, besides two bucks?
[/quote]

Could be a handle or locking strap or even an led to show it is powered. There is no reason to get the bells and whistles.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

You will have no issue with going into a 50 amp site, just as long as you have the adapter. The 50 amp service is actually a 220 volt service (hence the 4 prongs: [email protected] volts, 1 neutral, and one ground) The 30 amp service is only 110 volts (3 prongs: [email protected] volts, 1 neutral, 1 ground)

The reason for motorhomes and larger 5th wheels having a 50 amp service is to accomodate a second air conditioner, and other electric hungry items.

The difference in price between the two adapters is usually one has ends with handles, and one doesn't, or one has a power indicator light, the other doesn't. I have seen both variations.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow! I'm glad I asked!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I picked up a sweet 50-30 amp adapter with handles at my dealer on Monday for 20 bucks and I got a 10% discount cause I bought the trailer there. Tom Schaeffer's has them if you are in the Hamburg, PA area.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> If all they have is 50 amp, then yes, you will need a 50 to 30 adapter.
> 
> The cord on your Sydney should be a 3 prong 30 amp, and 50 is a 4 prong plug.
> 
> Any camping supply store should have them, including some Walmart's.....


X2. You will need an adapter in that situation. I always carry one and it has saved me a couple times. Some of the better campgrounds will offer to let you use one, but you just can't count on that.

One time, after unhitching and setting up at a local state park, we discovered the 30 amp didn't work. The site had both 30 amp and 50 amp electric boxes. So I used my adapter and found the 50 amp working fine. If not for the adapter, we'd have had to pack back up, hitch up, and move to another site.

I recommend that you get one and keep it in your storage compartment soon.









Mike


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Might be time to get a 50 amp Rig









Where is you spot?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Humpty said:


> Might be time to get a 50 amp Rig


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Humpty said:


> Might be time to get a 50 amp Rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but then you'd need an adapter to go from 50 amp to 30 amp, just in case you encounter a campsite with only a 30 amp hookup. (Of course, then you can't run your AC or any other large electricity hog, like a washer or dryer.)

There's always a catch, in the RV world.

Mike


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Humpty said:


> Might be time to get a 50 amp Rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We splurged and got a spot at Race Day Center. I looked at a lot of places (thanks to all the suggestions!)but this one I think will meet our needs the best. It's the closest to the actual Bristol race track (we can walk easily there with minimal hills) and we have full hookups, including sewer.

And funny you should mention a rig upgrade because (gasp!) I'm actually looking at a few motorhomes, LOL! But, not sure I can justify selling our new Sydney. At some point we will probably get one, and the only reason I started even looking is because some of the prices seem to be really, REALLY low right now. I figure, if it's meant to be, it will happen. If not, we keep the Sydney. Can't lose either way!









I'm looking at the 50/30 adapters now, but my DH just mentioned that he thinks we may already have one (that we use for our 2 Honda generators). Have to dig that out to see if its the same kind or not.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Race Day Center will be great. I hope you have a great time and I also hope that you have good weather. We love Bristol, but are skipping it this year.

The adaptor you have for the Genny is probably not the right thing. It is most likely RV 30 Amp to Twist lock 30 amp.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Humpty said:


> Race Day Center will be great. I hope you have a great time and I also hope that you have good weather. We love Bristol, but are skipping it this year.
> 
> The adaptor you have for the Genny is probably not the right thing. It is most likely RV 30 Amp to Twist lock 30 amp.


Thanks!

I think you're right - we need a formal 50Male to 30Female adapter. I'm looking at them online now!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> Might be time to get a 50 amp Rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but then you'd need an adapter to go from 50 amp to 30 amp, just in case you encounter a campsite with only a 30 amp hookup. (Of course, then you can't run your AC or any other large electricity hog, like a washer or dryer.)

There's always a catch, in the RV world.

Mike
[/quote]

Well, of course you could just get a couple good batteries and then head high enough in the mountains until you don't need A/C. There, problem solved and no electrical cord required...







.

.....Of course it is a bit of a walk to the nearest Nascar track, so maybe THAT is the tradeoff?!?! I guess you're right Mike!


----------

